# black screen issue after signing in



## aGoodCabinet (Mar 19, 2016)

Ok, so i'm pretty sure it all started while I tried to restart but instead it "updated and restarted". After that, it opened and that screen where the digital clock is? You guys know that right? It had no background...like it's all blue. I clicked to continue to enter my password and after like 3 minutes, the screen is pure black. I can still move my though. The only way I got access to Google Chrome was to Ctrl+Alt+Delete, went to task manager, open the file location of some random task to open the file explorer, went to desktop and opened Google Chrome...but during the opening of task manager, THIS showed up twice before going task manager:










Also, if you think a windows disk is gonna help here, FORGET IT

Update: Can't seem to access the panel that is activated by sliding the cursor to the right


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!



> Also, if you think a windows disk is gonna help here, FORGET IT


Why? Do you not have one? Where did you get this copy of Windows from?

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows:

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your computer? 
All name brand computers today do not come with Recovery CD/DVD or Install media, but can be restored using the _Recovery Partition_. You would press a specific key at Bootup, many manufacturers use the *F11* key, depending on what model. Here are other options: How to refresh, reset, or restore your PC - Windows Help Be sure to backup all files you can't live without first.


----------

